# benefits of spaying?



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

so my chi its 5months old, should i be thinking of spaying her? what are the benefits of spaying her?? im not worried that she will get pregnant, just other health benefits, i need someone to shed some light into the issue please


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Spaying before the first heat greatly reduces the chance of breast cancer.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When they are in heat, it's sad to see them, they are so preoccupied with mating that sometimes they stop eating and playing. They will try to get away from you or the yard. All the stray male dogs from all around will be around your house. You will have a mess to clean up for about 4 to 5 days as they bleed. They can get moody and snappy around that time. And spaying prevents breast cancer and pyometra, an infection of the uterus that can be life threatening.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

when do they get their first heat??? and when its time to spay them??


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Usually the first t is between six months and one year. My vet spays at six months. I am taking Taz in Tuesday. She was six months on Jan 13 so I am running a little late.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Pam is so right! There is no good reason to let her go into heat. I would get her spayed around 6 months to be safe, but check with your vet. I'm not sure if size is a consideration in spaying females ( I know some like the pups--male anyway-- to be 4 lbs or more if that is the projected weight). Our female is a 7 lber so size was not an issue to even ask about.


----------

